# Mango's foster buddy



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Farewell Iggy, you were Mango's best buddy when he needed one. You will be Missed by everyone.
Iggy was a crf cat and had to be put to sleep. Iggy was a Cornish Rex and was Mango's buddy while in foster care.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Purr for the angels, Iggy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Another sweet angel crosses over. Cornish Rexs are such funny little kitties. (my sister has two). Im sorry to hear this.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Good bye sweet baby.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Loves, hugs and purrs. =^..^=


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Iggy.


----------

